# DSL 504T to Wifi



## rona11 (May 2, 2006)

I just bought a new Dlink DSL 504T router for my PC to use it with my current Linksys Wireless router. When I connect the Dlink direct to my PC, the connection is fine but when I tried to connect the Dlink to my Linksys router so that I can get wireless access for my laptop, there is no connection at all. Also, by doing so, the PC connection is gone too. It seems I can only get connection when I connect the DLink to the PC without tgoing through the Linksys router. I know the setup may be wrong but I have tried all possible ways and still fails. My old DSL modem (before got strucked by lightning) worked fine with the Linksys router. Maybe coz it's from router (Dlink) going to another router (linksys) creates impossible connection?

Please help me ASAP..

Regards from Malaysia,
rona


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## rona11 (May 2, 2006)

*dsl router to wifi*

My DLink DSL 504T is not a broadband router, it's only a modem router with few PC ports to connect. (sorry i am not so good with computer terms  ) 
WHat is a broadband actually? From what I know, broadband is where you can get wireless access to internet? am I right? 
So my Linksys wireless router is the only broadband I have, from my understanding.
Now, I am trying to connect my DSL modem router to my Wireless router, is it possible with the options that you mentioned?

Thanks for the reply. Really appreciate it.

-rona-


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The DLink DSL 504T is a broadband router. If you follow the recipe, it should work.


----------



## rona11 (May 2, 2006)

*still fails*

Hi again John,

I have followed your recipe but still fails to use my wireless router.

Actually, I cannot get to the page where I could set up the second router (i.e. the wireless linksys router), how do I configure the IP address of the secondary router and disable its DHCP server??

When I go to 192.168.1.1, all I get is the set up for the DLINK DSL-504T router (my primary router)..... maybe you need to give me the step-by-step guide on how to connect two SOHO broadband routers together.

Thanks again, I'd really appreciate it.

Regards,
rona


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have that specific router, but you need to access the setup screens by connecting a machine directly to the router. The manual that came with the Linksys router should tell you how to configure it.


----------



## rona11 (May 2, 2006)

*done*

Thanks john, I finally got it sorted out.
Now I can use my laptop wirelessly and the PC works fine too.

thanks a lot


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you got it all going. :smile:


----------

